# Newbie, Skiff fan, Willy Roberts Dream Rig... Original and new custom



## Ginger Badger (Jun 9, 2019)

Hello All, 
Everything Islamorada and surrounding Keys Fan. Current Pathfinder 2600 owner looking to add a skinny water skiff, Owned a Hells Bay Whipray 15 years ago and can't kick the fever.
Ready to upgrade the challenge to Fly Tools as well, Enjoy the Microskiff community discussions and helpful tidbits and directions.
Thanks for the Advise along the way.

PS. If anyone knows of any Ol School Original Willy Boats out there for sale I'm interested.
Especially 20's, Projects or ready to Go.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

I’d give. Shout to Islamarine in Islamorada. They may have a lead on a Willy’s


----------



## Ginger Badger (Jun 9, 2019)

Thanks @Flatbroke426, great idea. 
I met Steve last week while in town. 
Great Fellow who makes a killer Skiff as I bet you know already ...
IslaMarine 10WT skiff. really nice Rig ,
We saw Hull #1 and #2. 
I’ll post pictures and start a thread after I’m clear to post Pics.


----------



## Ginger Badger (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

there was a wooden one for sale in jupiter


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

https://www.boattrader.com/listing/1968-roberts-flats-skiff-103560103/



https://www.smartmarineguide.com/boats-for-sale/willy-roberts


https://www.willyflatsboats.com/willy-pre-owned/


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ginger Badger said:


> View attachment 77730
> View attachment 77732
> View attachment 77734


That is sweet!


----------

